# NAS (DS213j od. DS214) vs. (bald) eh vorhandenen i3 NUC als Micro-Server



## wick3d1980 (9. März 2014)

Hi!
Mein ursprünglicher Plan ist es, in den nächsten Wochen meinen Apple TV 2 und meinen Medien-Server (s. Sig) durch einen Intel NUC D34010WYKH und eine Synology Diskstation zu ersetzen.

Hintergrund:
ATV2 ruckelt leicht bei manchen 1080p MKVs (ist dafür ja auch nicht ausgelegt) und ich möchte einen Rechner bzw. ein Gerät haben, auf dem jDownloader und eine Surveillance Software für 2 (bis päter 3 oder 4) IP-Cams laufen.

Nun bietet eine Diskstation zwar Surveillance, allerdings kosten weitere Lizenzen richtig Kohle und ich frage mich langsam, ob ich so ein Teil überhaupt brauche...

Auf meinem Server sichere ich gelegentlich (von Hand) die Daten von einer Platte auf die andere. Mir kommt ein NAS langsam unsinnig vor, denn eigentlich könnte ich doch auch meinen NUC als Server nutzen?!?

Im NUC wird eine 60 GB SSD für's System (Win 7 od. 8) und (ursprünglich geplant) eine 1 TB HDD für die Cam-Aufnahmen sein. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht einfach auf ein NAS verzichte, die beiden 3 TB Platten einfach in USB3-Gehäuse Stecke und am NUC laufen lasse?

Sichern könnte ich so weiter manuell (oder natürlich mit einer Backup-Software) und ich könnte die 1TB Platte für den NUC einsparen und auf die großen Platten aufzeichnen. Weiterhin müsste mein NUC dann noch nicht mal mehr streamen sondern einfach nur die Daten der angehängten Platte(n) wiedergeben... Außerdem wäre ein NUC deutlich leistungsfähiger bei minimal höherem Stromverbauch...

Kurzum: Stand jetzt finde ich meine Idee (NUC + NAS) irgendwie schwachsinnig, da ich Geld verbrennen würde.

Was meint Ihr? NUC + NAS oder NUC als Micro-Server (aka eierlegende Wollmilchsau)???


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2014)

Ein NUC wär mir viel zu mikrig als NAS, die SATA-Erweiterung ist ja ein schlechter Scherz.
Wenn man ein externes Gehäuse für eine große Festplatte anstecken muss, ist das was man sich an Strom einspart wieder zunichte gemacht. Die externen 12V Adapter sind alles andere als Effizient.

Preis/Leistung:
HP ProLiant MicroServer N54L, Turion II Neo N54L, 2GB RAM, 250GB HDD (704941-421) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Für einen HDMI-Ausgang das dazukaufen:
http://geizhals.at/xfx-radeon-hd-6450-passiv-hd-645x-znh2-a633340.html


----------



## wick3d1980 (9. März 2014)

Den N54L hatte ich auch schon im Auge, aber das Teil haut mich nicht so vom Hocker... Als "richtiges" NAS natürlich ne geile Kiste, verglichen mit fertigen NAS-Lösungen. Wobei ich ja eigentlich eher nen HTPC bzw. Medien-Player haben möchte, der nur nebenbei als Server dient. Von den Mainboard-Hausfrauen-RAID-Lösungen halte ich eh nicht viel, daher würde mir die Verbindung zu den Platten via USB3 vollkommen ausreichen.

Vergleiche ich die Anschaffungskosten, dann geben sich ein NUC und der N54L nicht viel. Der NUC wird ca. 400,- EUR kosten, wenn ich die interne 1TB Platte weglasse, lande ich bei ca.350,- EUR. Der N54L sieht günstig aus, aber es muss Win7/8 drauf. Ich verbaue dafür immer 8GB RAM (der scheint ja ECC RAM zu nehmen), dazu zB die von Dir gepostete GraKa. Da lande ich am Ende ca. im selben Preisbereich. Eine IR-Lösung kommt noch dazu, aber die dürfte nicht viel ausmachen.

Zum Stromverbrauch: Ich habe vorhin gelesen, ein N54L nimmt (je nach Ausstattung) 45-55 Watt. rechnen wir mit der goldenen Mitte: ca. 50 Watt. Ein NUC gönnt sich um die 15 Watt, wären noch 35 Watt übrig. Da müssten 2 externe Platten schon sehr ineffizient laufen, um die 35 Watt zu überschreiten. Im Übrigen wäre auch ein externes 2-Bay USB-Gehäuse interessant. Dürfte stromsparender laufen als 2 externe Gehäuse.

Kurzum: NUC und N54L liegen in Sachen Verbauch ca. gleichauf. Der N54L wäre als vorrangige NAS-Lösung wohl sinnvoller, als Medien-Player (und als Server, wenn man auf RAID verzichten kann) sehe ich den NUC ein wenig vorne.

Wenn ich damit aber falsch liegen sollte, dann lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2014)

wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Den N54L hatte ich auch schon im Auge, aber das Teil haut mich nicht so vom Hocker... Als "richtiges" NAS natürlich ne geile Kiste, verglichen mit fertigen NAS-Lösungen. Wobei ich ja eigentlich eher nen HTPC bzw. Medien-Player haben möchte, der nur nebenbei als Server dient. Von den Mainboard-Hausfrauen-RAID-Lösungen halte ich eh nicht viel, daher würde mir die Verbindung zu den Platten via USB3 vollkommen ausreichen.



In wie weit unterscheidest du ein "richtiges NAS" von einem HTPC wenn das NAS einen HDMI Ausgang hat womit du 1080p Filme ansehen kannst?
Beim RAID geb ich dir vollkommen recht, deswegen stellt man im Bios auch auf AHCI und nicht auf RAID um und kann mit den vier Festplatteneinschüben machen was man will.
Streng genommen könntest du sogar sechs Festplatten einbauen.



wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Vergleiche ich die Anschaffungskosten, dann geben sich ein NUC und der N54L nicht viel. Der NUC wird ca. 400,- EUR kosten, wenn ich die interne 1TB Platte weglasse, lande ich bei ca.350,- EUR. Der N54L sieht günstig aus, aber es muss Win7/8 drauf. Ich verbaue dafür immer 8GB RAM (der scheint ja ECC RAM zu nehmen), dazu zB die von Dir gepostete GraKa. Da lande ich am Ende ca. im selben Preisbereich.



Gibts beim NUC Windows 7 gratis dazu?
ECC-RAM ist eine Option, du kannst auch normalen RAM einbauen.
Ich komm mit den 2GB RAM die er mitbringt auf 220€ inklusive Grafikkarte.
Braucht ein NAS/HTPC wirklich 8GB? Ich weiß jetzt nicht was deine IP`Cams an RAM verbrauchen.
Falls es zu wenig ist, kann man aber immer noch billigen Standardram nachrüsten.



wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Zum Stromverbrauch: Ich habe vorhin gelesen, ein N54L nimmt (je nach Ausstattung) 45-55 Watt. rechnen wir mit der goldenen Mitte: ca. 50 Watt. Ein NUC gönnt sich um die 15 Watt, wären noch 35 Watt übrig. Da müssten 2 externe Platten schon sehr ineffizient laufen, um die 35 Watt zu überschreiten.



Ich hab meine drei externen Gehäuse gerade gemessen, die brauchen jeweils zwischen 5 und 7W im Leerlauf.
Trotz der Wärmeentwicklung der Netzteile ein überraschender Wert, hätte die schlechter geschätzt.
Die 50W im Leerlauf hat der N54L nur wenn alle vier Festplatten aktiv sind, werden die schlafen gelegt ist es dementsprechend weniger.
Der NUC braucht als Grundsystem aber etwas weniger, da geb ich dir recht.


*Edit:*

Alternative:

Produktvergleich Biostar NM70I-1037U, Gigabyte GA-C1037UN | Geizhals Österreich
70-80€

be quiet! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31 (BN140) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
32€

4GB RAM 
~40€

Gehäuse deiner Wahl, als Beispiel: Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced schwarz, Mini-ITX (RC-120A-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
45€

Macht komplett ~200€


----------



## wick3d1980 (10. März 2014)

Naja, Win 7 gäbe es natürlich nicht dazu. Ich würde Win 7 vom aktuellen Server behalten und installieren.

Bei dem Mini-ITX-Boards war ich ganz am Anfang.  Hätte sogar eher n Pico-PSU verwenden wollen anstelle eines "richtigen" Netzteiles.

Mal rein zum Vergleich: Wie siehts denn in Sachen (Grafik-)Performance aus, wenn man den *AMD Turion II Neo im N54L*, den *Intel Celeron 1037U* von einem Mini-ITX und den Intel Core *i3-4010U* aus dem NUC vergleicht? Wichtig wären beim HTPC halt Sachen wie 3D MKV, Dolby True HD - der ganze Schnick Schnack halt. Berücksichtige könnte man natürlich noch *Intel Celeron J1800* und *Intel Atom D2550*.

Ich denke, der i3 wäre natürlich schon ne Ansage, vor allem in Bezug auf das Verhältnis zwischen Leistung und Stromverbrauch...

Was mir gerade noch auffällt: Es gibt kaum Lösungen, mit internem USB3. Würde es kein NUC werden, dann muss das Teil in einem Fach in meinem Lowboard verschwinden, heißt: Wenn mal ne externe Platte dran muss, kann ich schlecht hinter den Rechner greifen bzw. ihn drehen. Mit anderen Worten: Front USB3 wäre super, sieht aber schlecht aus.


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2014)

wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Front USB3 wäre super, sieht aber schlecht aus.


 Viele USB 3.0 Nachrüstkarten haben eine Buchse für einen internen USB 3.0 Stecker.

Der Microserver hat einen freien 5,25"-Schacht: 
http://www.amazon.de/Inateck-KTU3FR...8&qid=1394432069&sr=8-7&keywords=pcie+usb+3.0
http://www.amazon.de/DELOCK-Einbaur...qid=1394431988&sr=8-5&keywords=usb+3.0+blende
Anker® Uspeed USB 3.0 3.5" Zoll Frontplatte Front Panel: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder bei einer Selbstbaulösung hat eigentlich nahezu jedes ITX-Gehäuse einen USB 3.0
Der Microserver hat dann die nachgerüstete HD 6450, da würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Der Celeron kann leider kein 3D, ARK | Intel® Celeron® Processor 1037U (2M Cache, 1.80 GHz)
Der i3 könnte es.

Einen Atom D2550 würd ich auf keinen Fall kaufen.
Zu schwach und zu alt.


----------



## wick3d1980 (10. März 2014)

Also alles was kein 3D macht ist no-go. Der n54l scheint (entsprechend ausgestattet) doch nicht so uninteressant zu sein

Ich stelle mir so einen nach feierabend mal zusammen. Mal gucken, was dabei heraus kommt...


----------



## wick3d1980 (11. März 2014)

1 x HP ProLiant MicroServer N54L, Turion II Neo N54L, 2GB RAM, 250GB HDD (704941-421)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) (8GB möchte ich einfach haben... Lieber viel zu viel als nen Ticken zu wenig)
1 x InLine 76666B, 4x USB 3.0, low profile, PCIe x1
1 x BitFenix 2x USB 3.0 Softouch Front Panel schwarz, 5.25", Multifunktionspanel (BFA-U3-KS2525-RP)
1 x Hama Remote Control for Windows Media Center (52451)
1 x Sapphire Radeon HD 6450, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, lite retail (11190-02-20G) (günstige Lösung, geringer Stromverbauch)
oder
1 x XFX Radeon R7 240 Core Edition, 2GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, low profile, passiv (R7-240A-CLH4) (Mittlerer Preis, mehr Strom, Mantle - evtl. doch mal interessant)
oder
1 x Club 3D Radeon HD 7750 royalQueen, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-H7752) (Wohl am leistungsfähigsten, aber teuer und viel Strom)

Das wäre evtl. das, was zusammen kommen könnte... Irgendwie interessant. Angenommen, die Kiste wäre im Verbrauch etwas hungriger als ein NUC + 2 externe Platten oder ein NUC und eine DS214, dann müsste ich natürlich den geringeren Anschaffungspreis gegenrechnen. Bis die ~20 Watt an höherem Stromverbrauch die Einsparung aufgefressen haben - sloange existiert die Kiste wahrscheinlich gar nicht in meinem Wohnzimmer.

Aber! Es erscheint mir sinnvoll, folgendermaßen vorzugehen: Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, was die Surveillance-Lösungen für Windows taugen (die Original-Cam-Soft, oder i Spy zB). Die Software der DS214 ist ja zB sehr gut. Ich besorge mir die Tage mal 3 verschiedene Cams um mal an meinem Medien-Server vorab zu testen.

Wenn die Windows-Software nix taugt, dann werde ich mir eine DS214 zulegen, im anderen Fall würde ich wohl den N54L bestellen.


----------



## Abductee (11. März 2014)

Du brauchst bei der Grafikkarte low profile + single slot
Da ist die XFX 6450 die beste Wahl.


----------



## wick3d1980 (15. März 2014)

So, Cams sind bestellt - hatte gehofft, sie würden heute kommen, aber leider verwendet Amazon mit UPS und die kommen leider erst am Mo. wieder.

Naja, spaßeshalber habe ich mich weiter mit der HTPC-Server-Thematik beschäftigt. Bei einigen Gehäusen fiel mir die hohe Tiefe auf (das Teil muss ja am Ende in einem Fach im Lowboard stehen) und dann habe ich erst mal gemessen! Dann dachte ich mir: "Der N54L sieht auf den Bildern ja winzig aus; schau Dir lieber mal die Maße an!".

Und was ist?!? Das Teil passt nicht ins Lowboard! Wie man sich bei Bilder täuschen kann... Naja, ich habe nur diesen einen Platz für einen HTPC und damit wäre der N54L definitiv vom Tisch. Zumindest als HTPC. Als gute NAS-Alternative (stünde im Arbeitszimmer - da wäre Platz kein Problem) behalte ich ihn aber erstmal im Hinterkopf.

Dann habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich mal versuchen sollte, mir eine Alternative für's Wohnzimmer zusammem zu stellen. Heraus gekommen ist ein - wie ich finde - sehr schicker, leistungsfähiger HTPC, der nebenbei ins Lowboard passt, ebenfalls recht wenig Strom verbrauchen wprde und bis zu 3 HDDs (eher eine SSD + 2 HDDs) aufnehmen kann.

Das wäre er:

1 x Intel Core i3-4330T, 2x 3.00GHz, tray (CM8064601481930)
1 x ASRock B85M-HDS (90-MXGQG0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Silvretta (84000000096)
1 x Cooltek G3 (JB G3 S)
1 x Chieftec CDP-090ITX,  90W extern (passiv)
1 x Hama Remote Control for Windows Media Center (52451)

Dank der 35W TDP und nicht vorhandener GraKa dürfte ein 90W PicoPSU wohl ausreichen, was wiederum viel Platz im Gehäuse entstehen lassen dürfte.

*Meinungen dazu???*

PS: Übrigens... Mal ne andere Frage! Mir kommt immer mal wieder in den Sinn, evtl. gar nicht so viel, von dem was ich hier habe, zu verändern. Mein Intel Pentium G860 im aktuellen Server begeistert mich noch immer! Preis/Leistung finde ich noch immer überragend!

Vielleicht sollte ich das Teil gar nicht verschachern, sondern die verbaute Hardware in das G3-Case (s.o.) stecken und im Wohnzimmer betreiben??? Die integrierte Grafik zieht natürlich keine Wurst vom Teller und es müsste wohl ne GraKa mit rein. Würde wohl eh Sinn machen, da alles unter Haswell ja diesen 24p-Bug aufweist.

Gleichzeitig habe ich ja einen "Non-T" Pentium G, also die "Nicht-Stromspar-Variante". Würde ich bei Sockel 1155 bleiben und Strom sparen wollen, bliebe noch der Austausch gegen G2020T oder G2030T.

*Kurzum: Würde so eine CPU (G860, G2020T, G2030T, oder ggf. HSW G3220T bzw. G3420T) evtl. zzgl. einer günstigen (passiven) GraKa in einem HTPC funktionieren???*


----------



## Abductee (15. März 2014)

Vom Preis her ersparst du dir nicht viel gegenüber einem Celeron und einer extra GPU.
Ich würd da lieber den normalen i3 nehmen. Unbedingt immer den Boxed nehmen.
Extra Kühler ist nicht notwendig, gib dem Boxed-Kühler eine gute WLP und das passt.
Undervolten kannst du ja immer noch.

Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. März 2014)

1550er Celeron für 30€ reicht
1x 4GB RAM reicht für den Zweck auch. ein 2. Riegel verbraucht wieder mehr Strom
das Netzteil sit auch nicht das beste und sparsamste

Für ein System im Dauereinsatz ist die Konfig recht unpassend. Mein Server/NAS braucht im IDLE auch nur 7-8W und hat mit nem 1820T genug Leistung


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2014)

Für 3D braucht er leider einen i3, oder eine extra GPU.
Der Celeron unterstützt das nicht


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. März 2014)

woher die Info? Mein Stand ist, dass die Celeron/Pentium für 3D BDs reichen


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2014)

Bei den Ivy-Celerons steht in der Ark-Datenbank dabei: 
Intel® InTru™ 3D Technology =      No
(Intel® InTru™ 3D Technology provides stereoscopic 3-D Blu-ray* playback  in full 1080p resolution over HDMI* 1.4 and premium audio.)

Bei den Haswell-Celerons fehlt die Zeile, ich vermute mal das er es auch nicht kann.


----------



## wick3d1980 (16. März 2014)

Apropos! Mal generell zum Thema 3D! Eine 3D mkv wird doch nur als normales SBS-Bild ausgegeben und mein TV macht da dann das 3D-Bild draus...?!? Ist die CPU da nicht total schnurz?!?

@Suicide: Du vergisst, dass in meinem Fall die Verwendung als NAS- bzw. Server nicht die Hauptaufgabe ist. Geht mir ja auch darum, dass da evtl. eine ordentliche Surveillance-Software drauf lauft und das Teil im Falle eines Alarms möglichst schnell am Start ist.

Aber da werde ich die Tage erst mal testen, ob mir die Software-Lösungen für Win überhaupt zusagen. Wenn nicht, besorge ich mir dafür eine Diskstation und dann könnte natürlich auch der HTPC ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2014)

Dem CPU-Part wird das auch wurscht sein, es geht da eher um die iGPU und die Anbindung an den HDMI.
Vermutlich hat hier Intel einfach künstliche reglementiert um ein Argument für den i3 zu haben.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. März 2014)

dann gehts halt in Software 
Der i3 ist aber fürs Strom sparen gut, da er sogar bis C7 kommt


----------



## wick3d1980 (20. März 2014)

Moin!

Mal n kleines Update! Ich habe zT einfach mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht! Ich wollte nun erst eine kleine DS114 + 1TB HDD nehmen, auf die dann Musik, Bilder und ein paar DLs kommen und mit der ich die Cams nutze; Filme hätte ich auf die beide 3TB HDDs im HTPC ablegen wollen. Dann habe ich mir gedacht: In Sachen P/L wäre das unklug. Kurz überlegt, was mir an einer DS wichtig bzw. einen Aufpreis wert wäre und dann entschieden: Keine DS114 mit "Misch-Masch-Lösung" was die Datenlagerung angeht, sondern eine DS213j.

Das Teil ist günstig, da kommen beide 3 TB HDDs rein und gut ist. Die etwas geringere Performance und fehlendes USB3 kann ich verschmerzen. So ist immerhin das Thema Daten-Ablage vom Tisch.

Zur Cam-Soft: Wie ich bereits gelesen habe, ist die mitgelieferte Software von Wansview bzw. Foscam eine mittelschwere Katastrophe. Wenn ich daran denke, dass da evtl. Leute, ohne jegliches Grundwissen über Netzwerke, vor den Teilen sitzen und versuchen sowas einzurichten - dann gute Nacht! Mir fiel das nun nicht so schwer, aber die Surveillance-SW ist totaler Müll...

Dann getestet: iSpy! Da muss ich sagen: TOP! Als kostenlose Open-Source-Software bietet iSpy wirklich wahnsinnig viel an Leistung!!!

Ich werde erstmal gucken, wie die DS mit einer Cam funzt. Nachteil dort sind ja die schwachsinnig teuren Lizenzen, die Synology verkaufen möchte. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich das am Ende eher über den HTPC laufen lassen werde (bei 3-4 Cams sind das 2-3 Lizenzen und somit 100-150 EUR Mehrkosten!).

Diesbezüglich: Mein G860 im noch vorhandenen Server lief problemlos mit iSpy, allerdings konnte man merken, dass bei 3 Cams und 3 zeitgleichen Alarmen schon eine heftige Verzögerung der Bildwiedergabe zu sehen war. Die Videos waren zwar ok (auslösender Gegenstand war immr drauf), aber ich schätze, dass etwas mehr Rechenleistung schon nicht schlecht wäre. Da in den HTPC wohl ein i3 4330 kommen wird bin ich aber beruhigt...

Jetzt muss ich die Tage "nur noch" meinen Server und meinen ATV2 verauft bekommen, dann geht's am HTPC weiter...


----------



## wick3d1980 (23. März 2014)

So! Ich mal wieder! Und vorab: wenn ich Euch nerve - ich verstehe es! Bin selber genervt!

Die DS213j ist ok. 1000 mal besser als das ReadyNAS Duo, welches ich vor ca. 2 Jahren mal hatte. 

Aber!

Die Performance war mir bekannt (Tests und die Angaben von Synology stimmen definitiv). Mir war bewusst, dass PC-to-NAS keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde brechen wird. 60 MB/s sind zwar ok, aber natürlich deutlich langsamer als ein Server. Naja, das konnte ich verkraften. Was ich praktisch fände (wenn es denn ordentlich funktionieren würde): Der MFP-Printserver. Problem: Fahre ich die DS herunter und starte sie später neu, dann wird der Drucker nicht mehr bereitgestellt. Ich muss immer zum Drucker und diesen aus- und wieder einschalten. Ein No-Go, da ich den Drucker immer an habe.

Zur Performance: Beim Kopieren (egal von wo nach wo und egal ob über LAN oder USB an der DS) geht die CPU-Auslastung auf 99%. Wenn ich mir vor Augen halte, dass sogar mein Server (wie gesagt: G860 + 8 GB RAM) bei 3 IP-Cams ins Schwitzen kam, dann kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie die DS das wuppen will (wahrscheinlich schafft die das nur bei 320*200 und 10 FPS oder so).

PyLoad (quasi den jDownloader für die DS) habe ich auch nicht zum Laufen bekommen.

Und generell: Alles in Allem fehlte mir irgend etwas. Einzig schön war die Tatsache, dass ein "sicheres" RAID 1 läuft. Irgendwie gibt einem das ein bisschen Sicherheit. Ansonsten bietet das Teil nactürlich viel Spielkram - den ich aber bisher nicht gebraucht habe und jetzt brauche ich ihn noch immer nicht.

*Kurzum: Ich habe mir mein eigenes Bild machen können und kann nun absolut nachvollziehen, warum viele (Ihr z.B. ;-D ) von einem Fertig-NAS abraten! Das Teil geht zurück!*

Womit ich wieder ganz am Anfang wäre!  Ich merke nun, dass mein Server doch gar nicht sooooo schlecht war. Aus diesem Grund komme ich zu dem Entschluss, gar nicht so viel ändern zu wollen. Ok, niedrigere TDP wäre schön, aber nur dafür min. eine neue CPU zu kaufen lohnt auch nicht.

Was ich aber evtl. verändern würde: Wie siehts mit günstigen 2-Port SATA-RAID-Controllern aus??? Wie gesagt: RAID gefiel mir schon, aber ich will mich keinesfalls auf ein MB-RAID verlassen.

Wie sieht's mit sowas hier aus: DeLOCK 89270, 2x SATA 6Gb/s, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ??? Kann man sowas bedenkenlos verwenden oder ist das nix anderes als ein MB-RAID-Controller, der lediglich über PCIe am System angeschlossen ist?

EDIT: Übrigens! Dem findigen Leser könnte aufgefallen sein, dass mein H77M Board gar keinen PCIe x1 Slot hat!  Wenn der obige Controller also brauchbar wäre, dann müsste ich das Board tauschen - wäre nicht so wild und ich würde es in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (23. März 2014)

Wofür willst du denn das RAID verwenden?


----------



## wick3d1980 (23. März 2014)

Mit ordentlichem controller fände ich raid 1 ganz praktisch...


----------



## Abductee (23. März 2014)

Brauchst du denn eine Ausfallssicherheit?
Ein Raid 1 schützt dich nur vor einem Systemausfall wenn eine HDD plötzlich kaputt gehen sollte.
Das ist keine Datensicherung/Backup.


----------



## wick3d1980 (23. März 2014)

Naja, gesichert hätte ich meine Daten schon. Aber Du hast Recht - ich werde es nun so machen, wie vorher auch. Beide Platten normal im Server betreiben und gelegentliche Backups ziehen. Wobei ich die Arbeit wohl mal an ein Backup-Programm abgeben werde. Backupper soll ja ganz gute Arbeit machen.

Damit wäre meine Daten-Server-Sache nun endgültig ad acta gelegt und alles bleibt wie es ist. Für die späteren Aufnahmen von den Cams werde ich meinen geplanten HTPC nutzen, bei dem ich ja nun denn auch ziemlich genau weiß, wie er aussehen soll und was er können muss und was nicht.

Hier mal die Hardware, für die ich mich aktuell entscheiden würde (ich weiß: für einen reinen HTPC würde ich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen, aber für die Video-Überwachung möchte ich einfach (mehr als) genug Leistung haben):

1 x Intel Core i3-4330, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34330)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Biostar Hi-Fi B85N 3D
1 x Crucial M500 120GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD3)
1 x SilverStone Milo ML05 schwarz, Mini-ITX (SST-ML05B)
1 x Mini-Box PicoPSU-80,  80W extern (passiv)

Das Gehäuse ist recht groß gewählt. Es passt perfekt in mein Lowboard (das allerbeste: Front-USB 3 an der Seite - PERFEKT, weil ich insg. nur 35cm Tiefe habe [inkl. Kabel/Stecker hinten und vorne]) und es würde trotzdem noch die Möglichkeit bieten, später etwas rein zu kriegen. Die 120 GB mSATA SSD finde ich perfekt, weil keine Kabel. 120 GB sollten evtl. langen. Nach frisch installiertem Win 7 HP 64 Bit wären noch ca. 70 GB frei. Das reicht dicke für die späteren Cams. Ansonsten verbaue ich später noch eine 2,5" HDD. Slot-In-Laufwerk folgt ebenfalls später.

Dieser Rechner wäre nun quasi ein Minimal-Setup. Bin gespannt, mit wie viel (oder eher mit wie wenig) Watt der sich zufrieden geben wird; mit dem Thema Undervolting werde ich mich dann auch nochmal auseinandersetzen.


----------



## wick3d1980 (25. März 2014)

EDIT: Gelöscht!


----------



## Abductee (25. März 2014)

Picos sind schlecht für Leistungsspitzen geeignet.
Wenn du viele Festplatten hast kann die hohe Leistungsaufnahme beim Einschalten Probleme machen.
Komplett passiv funktioniert bei den Picos auch nur bei einem ganz kleinen Stromverbrauch.
Ansonsten werden die sehr warm und verschleißen schneller.

Ein normales Netzteil hat bis auf die Größe nur Vorteile:
Wärmehaushalt
Kann einen Gehäuselüfter ersetzen
Schutzmechanismen
Leitungslängen und Stecker
Laststabil


----------



## wick3d1980 (25. März 2014)

Oh! Du hast aber schnell gelesen! 

Dachte mir: "Egal...! Bestell jetzt das Pico!". Daher hab ich gelöscht... Naja, Pico ist nun bestellt. Ich denke, die von Dir angesprochenen Nachteile von Picos kann ich verschmerzen. Bei meiner Config dürfte ich mit Spitzen extrem weiter unter der max. Leistungsgrenze liegen. Das 90W Pico nehme ich übrigens, weil die 80W-Variante keinen 4-Pin CPU-Anschluss hat.

Aber falls Du mir ein möglichst lautloses NT empfehlen könntest, dann würde ich das ggf. nochmal ändern... 

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier die endgültige und vollständige Config:

1 x Crucial M500 240GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD3) (240GB, weil ich dann wohl auch auf Dauer ohne HDD auskomme)
1 x Intel Core i3-4330, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34330)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Biostar Hi-Fi B85N 3D
1 x Logitech K400 Wireless Touch Keyboard schwarz, USB, DE (920-003100)
1 x SilverStone Milo ML05 schwarz, Mini-ITX (SST-ML05B)
1 x Mini-Box PicoPSU-90,  90W extern (passiv)
1 x Hama Remote Control for Windows Media Center (52451)

EDIT: So! Alles bestellt! Bei MF war alles lagernd bzw. kurzfristig lieferbar - hoffe, dass zum WE alles da ist und ich mich mit der Kiste beschäftigen kann! Auf den Rechner freue ich mich gerade wie ein kleines Kind!   

Was mir gerade übrigens noch einfiel: Da ich ja die PicoPSU anstelle eines NTs verwende, habe ich auf einer Ecke viel Platz im Gehäuse. Das bietet mir die Möglichkeit, evtl. irgendwann mal doch meinen Server aufzugeben und die beiden 3,5" 3 TB HDDs einfach in den HTPC einzusetzen. In der Ecke könnte ich problemlos einen 5,25" Nachrüst-HDD-Käfig unterbringen.

Naja, das wäre aber noch Zukunft!

Ich berichte, sobald alle Teile geliefert und verbaut worden sind!

PS: Den Threadtitel kann ich nicht anpassen, oder? Am Ende ist es ja weder ein NAS, noch ein NUC geworden...


----------



## wick3d1980 (30. März 2014)

So, HTPC ist fertig und steht im Wohnzimmer. Geniale Kiste! Super flott, flüsterleise und wahrscheinlich für einen HTPC total "too much", aber es kommen ja noch die Cams. Sehr gut gefällt mir die mSATA SSD. Keine unnötigen Kabel, alles absolut kompakt im Inneren.

XBMC ist drauf und MKVs laufen komplett ruckelfrei; sogar qualitativ heftig hochwertige m2ts-Trailer laufen absolut flüssig. Bei denen konnte mein Apple TV nur eine Diashow wiedergeben.

Aber: Ich habe es noch nicht hinbekommen, ordentlichen 5.1 Ton aus meiner Anlage zu bekommen. AVR ist ein Pioneer VSX-520K. Ton in Windows 7 steht auf 5.1, beim Test erhalte ich jedoch den Ton der Rear-LS aus den Front-LS?!? in XBMC ist auch 5.1 eingestellt, AVR unterstützt alle gängigen Formate, aber hinten bleibt's stumm... 

Hat jemand einen Tipp??


----------

